# How many slings do you have?



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I know I am probably in the minority here, but I am a total sling whore, this is my first visit to the babywearing forum, but I used to own a sling site (where I made and sold slings), and so I have a lot of 'stock' that I kept (because I LOVE them so much) and I have just about every type of sling possible, total I have over 30 slings, probably around 34 or so.... Do I use them all? well not at the same time, but yes, even my 50 lb 4 yr old (when sick) still likes to crawl in the sling. My 18 month old brings me a sling when he wants to be snuggled and so I still use them, but they all got rotating daily wear when Joe was a baby/baby. I have a new baby coming in Oct, and I am sure I will be collecting more slings before then (specially if it is a girl).

Anyone else want to fess up to being a sling whore? anyone? anyone?

Also NEW RULE when speaking of slings and brands you MUST post a link in the post, this is a common curtesy to us sling whores that may want to blow some pay pal on these great slings!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I had about 5- all different colors to match my various moods! I also have a dozen "bags" that I use for diaper/mama bags. And YES, some of those DO match my slings!!!

I miss slinging....


----------



## PinkTerrier (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm happy to know that I'm not the only one. I find them fascinating and have become a sling junkie. I haven't even significantly tried most of the ones I own yet. Lets see...I have:

- Baby Bjorn (baby shower present)
- the Snugli (we bought before baby was born)
- Maya Wrap sling (eBay)
- 2 Kangaroo Korner Adjustable Fleece Pouches (1 small, 1 medium)
- Kangaroo Korner lightly padded sling
- Kangaroo Korner Solarveil sling
- Moms In Mind unpadded sling (momsinmind.com)
- Wilkinet front/back pack type baby carrier (eBay)
- Ergo baby front/back type carrier (from eBay)
- wool rebozo (eBay)
- acrylic rebozo (eBay)
- cotton and rayon Mama's Dream rebozo (peppermint.com or rebozoway.org)
- African Kanga (eBay)
- Baby Wrap (eBay).

That's 15 baby carriers I own.

I'm considering getting an OTSBH (Over The Shoulder Baby Holder) sling, a Korean podegi, a Moby Wrap, a Hip Hammock or Sara's Ride hip carrier, and an EllaRoo. I wonder which is better...the Hip Hammock or the Sara's Ride. Was curious about the Mei Tai, but I think my 17 lb. 9 m.o. may be too big and heavy for it to be useful for very long. I'd love to have a Zolowear silk sling but they're $150 each, which is a lot.

There's an old wood and woven basketry baby carrier from Borneo up on eBay right now, and a wooden American Indian baby papoose carrier board, but I guess I shouldn't buy carriers I'm sure I won't actually use, tempting as it is to create a baby carrier museum. Of course, I'm curious about other, more practical baby carriers as well, but I can only spend so much money at a time.









Also the gorgeous book _Babies Celebrated_ has loads of pics of babies in different types of baby carriers throughout the world. I got a like new copy used through Amazon for only $4.95, though it retails for something like $40.


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

My DS is only 4 mos old( and 17 lbs yikes) but I have started a pretty good collection, I think









1 KKAFP in cream

1 silk Zolo in black phoenix

1 KK solarveil sling in white

2 Hotslings , one in cool blue stretch and one hula mama

1 Kozy custom on the way

1 black Baby Bjorn that kils my back

And now I am on the hunt for a sling for DH- he is jealous of all my slings and he only has a KKAFP that is way to hot to wear now. :LOL

I love slings


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

I wanna be one! :LOL

Only lack of $$ and indecision is holding me back!









So far here is my lame collection...

-A sling-ezee (a gift- hate it- used it once & it hurt)

-An OTSBH (this has been the one I've been using, and it was OK, but I'm not liking it anymore)

-A KK Solarveil sling (I like this one in theory- tried showering with dd in it though, and wasn't comfortable with it- felt like I was going to lose her! Too slippery)

I'm waiting on...

-A Babyspace adjustable pouch (I anticipate this "replacing" my OTSBH as my "workhorse" sling)

-A "Cuddle 'n carry"- asian style baby carrier (still choosing fabric- leaning toward light blue with white polka dots)

What I just decided I want to buy...

-A Moby wrap (I mentioned this to dh, and he's like "How many of those things do you need?"







: I think I'll wait until next paycheck to bring it up again.)

Would I qualify with 5-6 carriers?


----------



## kate-astrophe (Jan 26, 2004)

I have fourteen...I'm a sling slut too!

KKAFP bordeaux
Kozy Black flowers
Maya Pouch Blue
OTSBH
Maya Wrap black
Baby Nest sling purple flowers
Ellaroo wrap La Rae
homemade rebozo khaki
homemade tie dyed fleece wrap
KKACP blue tropical
MamaBaby natural (which I'm going to get hand dyed)
Red Cotton Zolo
Baby Bjorn, used maybe twice
Evenflo frame backpack that dh likes

-Kate


----------



## kate-astrophe (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CurvyBum_
*Was curious about the Mei Tai, but I think my 17 lb. 9 m.o. may be too big and heavy for it to be useful for very long.*
absolutly not! Your baby is a great size and age to start with a mei tai. We didn't start until 16 months and 22 lbs, and I can see it being comfy for at least another five pounds, probably more.


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

OH Marnie - I wish you lived close to me :LOL

I'm definitely a sling ho









- Silk zolo www.zolowear.com
- two cotton zolos (sold them)
- KKAFP www.kangarookorner.com
-KKACP
-PIP (2) - probably one more coming www.mom-and-me-creations.com
-Kozy carrier (on order)
-Wilkinet (sold)
-Ellaroo (still trying to figure it out)
-Girasol (sold)
-water mesh sling


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

And I thought my 3 were a little on the crazy side!

So I have :
2 new native kahki and black
1 water sling bright blue

So to add to the thread...which do you love most??

I'm looking at the My Baby Nest? anybody love it??


----------



## tash11 (Mar 12, 2006)

Keep in mind that my baby is only 4 months, and we only had the infantino and the OTSBH before she was born.....

ring slings:
OTSBH
purple vine unpadded (bought it homemade)

Wraps/SPOC:
5yd green/black striped wrap
pareo
5 yd lt green gauze homemade wrap
2.5yd lt green gauze homemade wrap
3.875yd rust guaze homemade wrap
5yd GM BBB-freya

Pouch:
navy solarveil (mostly for the shower, but nice on really hot days too)

Asian:
red sparkly denim mt (bought it homemade)

Other:
Infantino pack carrier (havnet used it)

thats only 11. I would like more







dont know when that will happen. Mostly I would like to get more MTs. I really like my wraps, but I have just discovered MTs and I like to get other people into bwing so I would like to have a few MTs for people to try because they are easier to use then wraps. I would really like a white solarveil MT. (although I am kinda afraid that would hurt my eyes in the bright sun)

are all of these carriers nessasary?
well in the past week I have used:
5yd GM BBB-freya
3.875yd rust guaze homemade wrap
navy solarveil pouch
purple vine rs
5 yd lt green gauze homemade wrap

I woulda used my MT too, but there is a hem that I want to refinish first.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

only 6 here
3 ring slings (2 maya, 1 mama made)
1 mama made mei tei
1 stretch wrap
1 gauze wrap

oh, and a OSBH that we never used and have packed away.
so 7 total


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I have six. And more to come.







I make mine. I have had a wrap and a made-by-me mei tai but I much prefer my ring slings.


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom (Aug 25, 2004)

Here's my lucky seven! I still think that is alot but I seem to want more at the same time







.

1 gypsy mamma bali baby stretch (Cybele) www.attachedtobaby.com
This is my first wrap and I love it so much!!!
1 hotsling (pink/brown paisley)
3 slinglings (natural bamboo stretch sateen, black lily stretch sateen, khaki stretch twill) www.slinglings.com
1 sleeping baby production (Blue Tencel) www.sleepingbaby.net
1 nutured cub ring sling (teal) www.nurturedcub.ca

I love my pouches for popping the baby in and out at the store or for quick outings. I love my wrap for longer outings and because it's beautiful. I tend to wear my ring slings more around the house and my hubby likes to wear the nutured cub ring sling. I guess I kind of have a system for what I like to wear when and of course I like it to coordinate with my outfit







.


----------



## DoulaLace (Apr 27, 2006)

I only have i ring sling and wrap. but i really want more, with next baby i can justify it.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

I only have 4 but one of the NINO leaders in my area has 25!!!!!! In a huge mountain by her front door! She is my hero.









~Tracy


----------



## momeeboys (Dec 3, 2005)

1 Babyhawk (www.babyhawk.com).
2 Kozys (www.kozycarriers.com)
5 made by me MTs
1 Eesti pouch (she sells off her yahoo group)
1 HotSling
1 sleeping baby Linen/rayon RS (www.sleepingbaby.net)
1 white sleeping baby solarveil RS
4 RS made by me
1 ER podegi in black sakura
1 ER wrap (L) in aloe
1 ER rebozo in Maija
1 size 6 didymos indio in bambus

And the entire Oahu NINO carrier library filled with MTs, RSs, podegi, pouches, and wraps. All in various sizes, brands and fabrics.

Sold
1 www.gogobabytote.com in red brocade
1 BBB in Freya (I miss Freya!)

On it's way
1 Bara Barn rebozo in Mint (www.barabarn.se)


----------



## SoCalGirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BetsyPage*

(I mentioned this to dh, and he's like "How many of those things do you need?"







: I think I'll wait until next paycheck to bring it up again.)


Heehee...my baby isn't born yet, but I keep talking about all the slings/carriers I want, and my husband is like, "Why do you need so many?" And there are only five that I've named so far. heehee. For now I have bought a Moby Wrap and am planning to buy a Hotsling before the birth. I am pretty sure I'll follow up with a Mei Tai but will probably wait until he's born, since my DH thinks I'm going overboard. (I disagree!)


----------



## ChristinaLucia (May 1, 2006)

Oh boy - I love love love carriers. You can't have too many!


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm a total newbie to slinging but already have 2 and 2 more on the way. I bought 2 New Natives when I was pg and just bought a water sling from Walla Baby (after taking 2 of my girls into the shower with me and realizing that as fun as it is, I couldn't actually wash anything!







) and I've got a My Baby Nest coming, too.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Right now I just have a Kozy and a hotsling. I will be wanting fleece pouch for the winter and maybe I will make a solarveil MT for this summer.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL! I only have a few and I was feeling guilty about that! dh keeps asking me if I really need/use them all and I keep reminding him that, with the exception of my Ergo (a gift) I have made or traded for every one of mine! So what's he worried about?!?!

I have:
-a homemade rebozo
-a homemade jersey wrap (small)
-a homemade ring sling
-a girasol wrap (medium)
-an Ergo
-a homemade african carrier/wrap for torso carries
-a homemade mei tai (that I got rid of cause I din't like the long, long straps)

and am making a pouch for the pool!

Now when dh asks, I can tall him I don't even hold a nadle to the real sling junkies!


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm a dirty little sling whore myself!








lets see here...

2- kkafp
1- kkacp
1- kk solarveil pouch
1- babyhawk mai tai
1- ellaroo mai hip
1- baby bjorn that never saw much action
1- bad-ass, over-priced Kelty w/rainfly that has been used twice







:

& an ergo on the way!


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

...just when I thought there was nothing else I needed/wanted for this new baby in a few weeks. Y'all make me want to go out & get some more slings!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I have used a Maya wrap, a Moby wrap, a New Native, a Hotsling and a Sling Set.
I use my Hotsling and Sling Set the most.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I seem to get the hang of a carrier and then move on to the next.








I have a well worn Baby Bjorn since at the time I did not know how to track down or have access to tracking down better versions.I insisted DH buy it and it did earn its money.
I have a gorgeous Freehand Mei Tei because I couldn't find a back carrier that wasn't huge or spendy.
I just bought a Maya Wrap in a nice girly purple.DH didn't know about it, it just appeared like some of my other purchases.








Now I'm eyeballing other carriers to match my DD's everchanging eyes....


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:

DH didn't know about it, it just appeared like some of my other purchases.
Gosh, that happens around here too... very interesting














:


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, I am jealous of all the slings! I have a Hotsling that I love love love (turquoise and brown ocean hisbiscus reversible) and a padded ring sling that someone gave me (don't know the brand--may be homemade). Also a Bjorn. I want to get a Hotsling pool sling though.
Amy


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I have tried everything under the sun when it comes to baby carriers in the last 15 mos.

I have bought, sold and traded a lot - I am very happy with my stash now.

I have:

Didymos Katja size 7
Didymos Laura size 6
Didymos Wildrose size 6
Girasol Aqua size 7

Girasol ring sling #25
Girasol ring sling Solid Red

Sachi Meitai (Mocha Sakura reversed to Paisley with brown straps)
Baby Hawk Meitai (Hula Girls reversed to Blossoms with khaki straps)

Hotsling Water Pouch


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Ha! Way too many to count...I'm a serious addict.

I've probably bought, sold and traded at least once everything out there.

My absolute favorites tho are:

MayaWrap RS
LBEBaraBarn RS
Oopa Silk RS

KKAFP

Storchenwiege wraps - I've had nearly every color and I love them all.

FreeHand Onbu
Happy Slings MT - I love the contoured body.


----------



## momma_andi (Sep 12, 2005)

my girl is 3 and a half months old and we have gone through a variety of slings/carriers. i've made 4 pouch slings, kept one, gave my brother and his wife the other 3 for their newborn. i've made myself 2 mei tais, working on a third, sold the first. and i just made my first ring sling yesterday. my girl prefers to face out, so i want to make a wrap next.







right now she loves the ring sling. also was given some infantino carrier, never used it.


----------



## buglette (Feb 8, 2005)

I am pleading the fifth. But, I can't believe I am admiting this, the number of our carriers has actually surpassed the number of our diapers. And, baby has enough diapers to go over a week without washing







:


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Alright, so my babywearing 'habit' may not be as indecent as others, but I'm not so 'pristine' myself.

The dirty details on my stash...

















Baby Bjorn (disgustingly guilty)








The Baby Pouch wrap (prebaby purchase)







:
KKAFP (getting educated)








Mamma's Milk BIDB pouch (absolutely HAD to have it, it has a built in CLOTH diaper bag!)








Pocket Kozy (Lusting after this and DH agreed to buy me one for my birthday, tomorrow!)
DH thinks it's all a little crazy, but I just tell him, it's all for the benefit of my students. (I teach prenatal yoga and am starting to teach Childbirth Education classes, plus I'm trying to start a local NINO chapter!) So they will serve a purpose, to educate others on babywearing...someday







:


----------



## cece (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamalotusyoga*

DH thinks it's all a little crazy, but I just tell him, it's all for the benefit of my students. (I teach prenatal yoga and am starting to teach Childbirth Education classes, plus I'm trying to start a local NINO chapter!) So they will serve a purpose, to educate others on babywearing...someday







:









:
Let me know if you do start a chapter, I have a dear friend in Monticello who would love to see dif. bwing options.
I have a BabyHawk and a Hotsling. I won't post the websites since others have already. I use both all the time and wish I could get a few more. Soon, after I get some more diapers! I've even considered getting a pt job just so I can buy more carriers & diapers!


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cece*







:
Let me know if you do start a chapter, I have a dear friend in Monticello who would love to see dif. bwing options.
I have a BabyHawk and a Hotsling. I won't post the websites since others have already. I use both all the time and wish I could get a few more. Soon, after I get some more diapers! I've even considered getting a pt job just so I can buy more carriers & diapers!









You know, there are many NINO chapters already started that are NOT listed on the NINO website. There is a thread on TBW about it now - asking all the NINO leaders to list their chapters


----------



## britmama3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I love, love , love my carriers!

My stash includes:

Ring Slings:
Oopa RS
Sleeping Baby Productions RS
Eesti/SBP RS

Wraps:
Krokus Didymos - my absolute favorite!
GM BBB - Haumea
EllaRoo- Kristen

Mei Tai:
York Pocket Kozy
Sachi

Peanut shell pouch

and looking for another didymos - the question is which one argh!!


----------



## LittleIslandMom (Feb 2, 2004)

I have 5 Hotslings, if I had not lost one at a restaurant I'd have 6! Can't resist their gorgeous prints, and never fail to get curious or admiring looks or smiles and questions about it, when wearing DS in it.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

ohh, I wish that I hadnt started reading this thread







I guess I am a "wannabee!" We only used a snugli and a maya RS with ds1 and now for ds 2 I have a hotling (hemp) and a gypsymama (Morgaine).

Thanks for the link to the slinglings, I am thinking one of those may be next on the list - I am a little leary of getting anything new before I know what this babe prefers though...and I live in South Florida and the heat is an issue...that said, although there is a Babyhawk that I LOVE, I am waiting until it is a bit cooler here (and I have a little more $$







) for the MT.

I also really like the wise woman slings.....

Love reading about your stashes!


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I've sold all of 'em but three.

I have a Zolowear ring sling, a water ring sling and an Ergo.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

I am soooo excited!! I just bought a Babyhawk!! can't wait for it to get here!!

YEAH!!!


----------



## Kathi13 (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow now I don't feel so bad about wanting to buy a third sling for the new baby!!

I have a Maya pouch - it was a gift and is a bit big for me so didn't use it much.
Maya ring sling - love it - use it all the time with DD!!

I want to get a third - don't know if I want another ring sling, a wrap type or a pouch that fits better????

What is best for BFing???? or lasts the longest - I still use my ring sling to keep DD on my hip for quick trips into a store.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

let's see...

2 home made RS's in different cotton batik fabrics - one with a short tail that lives in the car, and one with a long tail that lives in the diaper bag
1 home made MT in solarveil (that used to be a solarveil RS that i just converted to a MT)

1 Freehand MT in black with celtic knot flowery design
1 Freehand MT that used to be an onbu but i cut off the rings and added a waist belt because i wasn't feeling the onbu love - that's also black with a celtic knot green man
1 Ellaroo Ysabel 4.6m wrap
1 Khaki patapum (baby)
1 Kelty backpack (DH uses this one - it's too big for me)

i also at different points had two homemade gauze wraps, which i ended up giving to friends new to babywearing, and a homemade fleece pouch and a homemade fleece RS that also went to fledgling babywearers who had winter babies, as well as a baby bjorn that never got used and eventually got sold at a consignment sale.








: whoo! i had no idea there had been so many! at least, that's my story, and i'm stickin to it


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

I have 4 ring slings all of which were made by Janet at Seams Country and I have a baby bjorn which hasn't seen any action since I mastered the ring sling


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a Kozy, a Maya RS, a Hug-a-Bub ( www.cottoncradles.com ), a KKAFP, a KKACP, and one of Kangaroo Korner's new adjustable mesh pouches on the way. I'm really excited about that one b/c I can take it in the pool and they say that it's as stretchy as their fleece pouches. So that's really cool. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

I have 7 (and no baby yet!







) But I use them for demos and for friends to practice with to help them decide what kind they want me to buy for their shower gift!









I've got 2 hotslings, a BabyHawk mei tai, a Moby Wrap, an Ellaroo wrap, a Maya ring sling, and a Maya MamaBaby sling.

Just FYI- most of my clients choose to get a hotsling, and all of my friends have chosen the MobyWrap.


----------



## VioletPlum (Mar 1, 2005)

I only have two slings and a Mei Tai. DH also has a MT.


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm jealous of those of you with so many slings! I have three:

*Maya Wrap (in the color grown fabric)
*Hot Sling (in black ecru flower)
*Bebe Tai (in the Kimono Ladies pattern)


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

My "stash" just exploded in recent months. I had an ergo and a new native and premaxx and got by OK.
Well! Now I have 1 classic ergo, 1 beco on the way, 1 ellaroo mei hip (trying to sell), 2 bh mei tais, 2 hotslings in two different sizes, 3 peanut shell pouches in fleece, jersey knit, and a reversable pattern, 1 solarveil ring sling, 1 premaxx sling, and 1 hotsling pool pouch on the way.







I love them all. LOVE THEM!









I like my mei tais and pouches the best, though I use them all quite a bit. I wish I had just lost control and bought that many a lot sooner. Once I found the variety it was just too fun, and of course easier to carry my baby around. I think I kind of have to stop now though.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Let's see

1 OTSBH
1 BB
1 Hotsling
1 TenToes pouch
1 KKAFP
1 Moby Wrap
1 Maya Wrap
1 Kozy
1 Ergo

So that's 9. I'd like more but, DS is my last baby & I cannot buy anymore.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

I have one ring sling (Over the Shoulder Baby Holder in a blue fish batik pattern) that was a gift when my daughter was born. I used that for more than 18 months before finally buying some alternatives.

Now I have three Mei Tais:
a Kozy Karrier (I got the sateen "Gwynn" vibrant floral print that reverses to black canvas, with black straps)

one custom Sachi (large turquoise and beige floral pattern on a chocolate background, reverses to an "Orange Creamsicle" print with pink/orange/sage colored swirls and dots on a pale orange background, with natural straps)

and the Metro/Khaki EllaRoo mei tai.

I have two wraps:
a Medium EllaRoo wrap in the LaRae striped pattern

and a Storchenwiege Inka pattern.

I own one Hotslings pouch: the pink Disco Dot that reverses to a light green sateen.

So that's seven cloth carriers. On top of those, my brother gave us their used red Baby Bjorn. But I've only used that once, as I recall. I have a "Hip Hammock" knockoff made by One Step Ahead that has seen a little bit of use. It basically stays in the car so if the pouch ends up going into the house and staying there, I still have something to use for carrying the toddler if we're out. I used it last July at our county fair. Not the most comfy alternative, but it works and it's truly compact.

I don't know if I'm truly a sling whore, but the thing that seemed so extravagant to me was that I bought most of those items AFTER my daughter was 20 months old.


----------



## dysenchanted (May 26, 2004)

Oh, my favorite subject!!









I love carriers!! I really love them!!









What I have, going from most to least used:

Oopa Chambray RS with green satin ribbon edging

"Mod Hearts" Babyhawk XT Mei Tai with Cranberry Straps

Khaki TaylorMade Solarveil RS (I use this to shower in, and to go to the waterpark in the summer!)

Lucky Baby Pouch in Lucky Circles

Lucky Print Hotsling pouch (I used this ALL THE TIME, now it's too big due to losing over 30 lbs!)









Blue Paisley Hotsling Pouch (Also way too big!)

Moby Wraps (black and blue) I used these before DS was so fricking heavy!

EcoBabies silk brocade Onbuhimo (it's gorgeous, but I only wear it on special occasions!) Here's a pic of ds sleeping in it from the testimonials on her site: http://www.merchantmoms.com/images/tjonbu.jpg

Padded OTSBH-type La Leche League Sling in black with ivory batik bamboo print

OTSBH - Blue Chambray... my first sling!

So, only 11... not too bad, though... I want to get a Didy or a Girasol... dh will kill me though.... sigh!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

ooh I love the mod hearts bh pattern and the ellaroo metro pattern. I just got a mod flower/moss reversible bh on caramel. All of my slings except for the ps yoko pattern are dark neutrals. Thank god I"m not into wraps. I don't know what would happen. It makes me want to learn to sew, to have fun picking out the fabric and trying to make my own- though I'm sure it's not that easy (or maybe it is? I can't sew anything though).


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

I find babyslings at the thriftstore that I can't resist passing up since I know SOMEONE is going to need them... So far I've got:
3 Over the Shoulder Baby holder (one chambray blue, one black with
bug print, one blue batik)
2 baby bundlers (one black, one turquiose)
2 New Native baby pouches (both black, one organic cotton)
1 mei tai made by me (orange batik)
1 snugli (used before I got all the others)
1 infantino carrier which is gosh-dang uncomfortable

I think that all of them... Plus four various backpacks for hiking and such. I use the mei tai most since I made it a few weeks ago, my son is just too heavy to carry in a sling these days and the mei tai is a dream. I never knew they could be more comfy than wearing a huge baby backpack! I think I could climb a mountain in it...








Andi


----------

